# Software de simulacion de campo magnetico



## danielkam4 (Jun 8, 2009)

hola como estan, bueno pues tengo un problema, nececito simular algo para saber que campo magnetico genera, y pues quisiera ver si saben de algun software que me ayude a simular el campo que genera un inductor de las dimenciones que yo establesca y a que distancia que pase un material ferromagnetico afecta dicho campo , no se de donde puedo bajar un simulador de este tipo, debe existir alguno por ahi facil de bajar


----------



## latino18hvm (Jun 8, 2009)

depronto te pueda servir cocodrile physics 
esmuy buen programa simula csi todo lo de fisica ademas de traer componentes electronicos
espero que te sirva


----------



## danielkam4 (Jun 9, 2009)

donde puedo conseguirlo gratis?  para probaerlo.. sabes de alguna pagina?


----------



## latino18hvm (Jun 10, 2009)

Busca en gogle cocodrile gratis
o en en la pagina de cocodrile
www.crocodile-clips.com/es/Home/
prontamente lo subire a mi pagina


----------



## Marco Olave (Feb 2, 2011)

yo descargue un croco... y no lo pude instalar,utilce uno para ustudiar y tiene varias cosas interesantes, me pueden enviar mensajes porfavor , nesecito 25 para poder comunicarme con un grupo. gracias


----------

